# Dreams - What are your Dreams like?



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Animal said:


> What is your e-type and instincts?
> 
> *3w4 7w6 8w9 Sx/So.
> *
> ...


Here are two other dreams, that I think I may have deciphered:
*
Dinosaur.*

My friend has a pet dinosaur that I'm looking after while he's gone. It wants to play with me like a dog, but starts to annoy me, so I punch it an knock it out. My friend comes back and we realize the dinosaur is dying. I'm sad that I killed the dinosaur. We take it down to the beach to bury a grave for it. We dig while watching the sunset, and I start to dig up all of my toys from childhood. I hear Simon and Garfunkel's Bookends playing and I look out to the water and wake up.


* *




I think the dinosaur represented old ways, childish ways, perhaps childhood itself which I was burying and saying goodbye to. One of the lyrics from the song is _

What a time it was... A time of innocence... _




*The End Of The World.*

I'm in a field with a small boy in my arms and the sky is darkening. I know that it is the end of the world. Nazi soldiers with skulls for faces are pursing me trying to kill me and the boy, and I grab a sword and fight them. The Grim Reaper descends from the sky on a dark cloud to watch over the battle. Every time I strike the nazi with the sword the Reaper hovers above him and turns him into dust. Good soldiers come to fight the nazis and I escape from the battle carrying the boy. 

We ride on horseback through all of the ruined cities of earth. There are no people, just shelled out cities, and no vegetation from a nuclear war. We ride to the last place on earth that still has green grass and fresh water. We ride to the edge of a cliff where there is still grass and trees. It overlooks a blue ocean and I know that it is the edge of the world. I turn to the boy and see that he is dancing with all of these children. They are all different races, and they start singing and dancing in a big circle. I hear this beautiful music, and the panorama starts to spin and turn into a painting. And then I wake up.


* *




I think the dream represents me trying to protect my inner child from all of the evil and darkness of the world. Facing death and literally fighting for him, taking him to the last place that is still good, the last place where life can still blossom.


----------



## Galaxies (Apr 9, 2013)

LeoCat said:


> : I've got a good one..involving a friends friend.
> 
> He and I were sitting and talking, I was sort of analyzing him and interrogating a bit and he was across me on a couch.. and I had on a top with her in a black and white photo wearing a cowboy hat.. a ripped up punk one.. and he was like I know you have got to be close to her, your wearing her and just know way too much!
> 
> ...


Your dreams are interesting; originally I interpreted it a little differently but after looking up a few symbols, I realised what it could imply. I don’t know you intimately to know how it fits but I’ll give you some ideas to work off from and how it appears to me. 

What stood out to straight away was that you’re wearing a t-shirt with a picture of her on it. This either means that you essentially _are _her or she's just a character you're intimate with (I don't mean sexually intimate with, just close friends).

You also say that she’s wearing a cowboy hat and you specify that your top is ripped and punk which either signifies your personality or your emotional state (perhaps you were experiencing weakness? Fragility?) and how you perceived her (when you saw the photos in real life). The cowboy hat could indicate that you saw her as a simple, carefree person or an adventurous, risky person but the fact that the photo is black and white means you were only seeing _her_ side and that you needed to be open to other sides.

The couch is a sign that you're comfortable discussing the issue with him but it escalates to him pressuring you enough to blurt it out. This means something in your life was squeezing to the ninth degree and completely draining your energy or that you needed to be much more cautious with your decisions and opinions at that time you had the dream. I’m not sure what the significance of the door closing is but it might mean that you were then forced to see his opinion and therefore consciously ignored others' (since you do see the door closing). 

Finally your dream had additional scene in which you see his wife. I would interpret that as a scene trying to show you consequences of your actions otherwise there’d be no need to for it; the dream would end. It could mean that you’re biased in his and the girl in the cowboy hat's favor and blinded to other sides (which takes us back to the white and black t-shirt). 

In essence, I’d interpret this dream as having good intentions but not being able to cope due to being pressured or shortcomings like hastiness or partialness. I’d say it’s very focused on your being one-sided because you were shown and given all sides to the story.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Rawr!!! This thread is taking off so well! I can't wait to have time to read all of these a bit more slowly & catch up..mygosh.. *excited animal*


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

> What is your e-type and instincts?
> 7w8
> /
> 3w4
> ...


This is pretty personal. So, I might delete later. Feel free to comment, just don't quote me in case I want to delete it later. I'll divide it into themes. 


*Snip*



*4) War *

- tbc -


*5) Sex*

:laughing: Well, I'll keep this one short. My dreams involve mind blowing sex. LOFL I don't know the significance of this, but I often have these more frequently when I am falling in love with someone and feel a deep connection with them. These dreams are pretty vivid and even have fun story lines at times. I think I am more of a demisexual than I realize. 

Anyway, they are hot as fuck. I was aroused at the thought of topping someone in one of these recently, which has helped me realize that I may have a sexually dominant streak in there, though I am mostly submissive. So, that was a very fun realization. 

*6) Loosing my teeth*


This one is very common. A lot of people have this dream from time to time. I usually see it when I am very stressed out.

*7) Flying*

I fly across cities and countries, and I jump off high rises buildings and grow wings and shit. It's just a lot of fun. There's no challenge or struggle in these dreams. It's just fun and excitement. I pretty much just fly around and watch the world do its thing, and enjoy nature...get a nice view going lofl.

*8)* *Purchasing property*

That's all there is to it... I purchase property and enjoy the process.


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

Galaxies said:


> Your dreams are interesting; originally I interpreted it a little differently but after looking up a few symbols, I realised what it could imply. I don’t know you intimately to know how it fits but I’ll give you some ideas to work off from and how it appears to me.
> 
> What stood out to straight away was that you’re wearing a t-shirt with a picture of her on it. This either means that you essentially _are _her or she's just a character you're intimate with (I don't mean sexually intimate with, just close friends).
> 
> ...


A good attempt but dream books often suck. You use your spirit to interpret dreams.. because they are so personal to each person.. the best answer is the one that randomly jumps in your head when you first think about it.. and go from there.

I pride myself on my wisdom in being unbiased.. but I do read photographs.. its a parlor game friends and family do with me.. what do you get off this person..what are their secrets etc. I carefully studied their spirits to determine any truths about them at all. 

I do appreciate your input though thank you. 

amirite @Animal and cosmic orgasm


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a few more. One a predatory dog was trying to eat me and my cult leader father and stepmother the four letter bitch was in the house with me. She smirked and said something like..you always get away unscathed don't ya?

The second one. 

Animal was doing a showcase of sorts and I contributed some work for her.. and somehow my own music got mixed in and I had a damn fit, when she kept saying .. do this its good for you, do this its GOOD for you and I stormed out.. but when I woke up I realized she was pushing me to be authentic and open about it for my own good.


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

@Cosmic Orgasm hugs.. what you posted was very sad. <3


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Another theme I thought of is losing my teeth. Interestingly, I never had these as a child. They only started occurring after I chipped one of my teeth a few years ago.

However, I would call these more nightmarish dreams, because in them it's not just one or two teeth, it's all of them. In one dream my whole jaw fell off and I was bleeding everywhere and trying to hold it in. In another all of my teeth fell out and I was choking on the teeth and the blood. 




I've been having more and more nightmares lately. These have all been from Mid January onward, with the last one being the one I had last night. 

*Nightmares.
*

*Snow Maze. *


There's a snow storm and I go with my friend to look for this house in the snow. Where there are normally houses, is the entrance to what looks like a large hedge maze/forest. I'm not sure if my friend leaves to go back or we split up, but I enter on my own. I realize that at the end of the maze isn't a house, but either a child or a place where a child was. It's an evil place and I feel like a child might have died there because I have an image in the dream of a child lying asleep in the snow as the snow falls. I have a feeling of dread. 


*Tiger and Gang Attack.*

I'm walking with my friends to a local diner. I open the door and two tigers jump out at me. I stare the one down, and it kind of backs away but the other one bites my arm. Eventually they start fighting with each other and I get out of there. Then some guy yells something to me from the diner and I yell back at him and walk away with my friends. We look back and realize it's a huge gang who is coming to fight us. 

We run back to my friend's house while these guys shoot at us and we hide in my friend's garage. The one guy breaks in and shoots my friend in the chest killing him in front of me. I grab a sword and stab him to death then break into a neighbor's house to escape only to find out that it's the house of the other gang member. I take his kids hostage and the dream ends with him killing my other friend before I kill him in front of his kids. 
*
Advancement.*

I'm at a conference for work, and realize it's being held at my grade school. We're all herded into a big assembly hall to talk about advancement in the company, but one of the other workers tells me it's a trap. They're taking us out to a field to hang us. Those who survive the hanging are beaten and tortured and if you survive that, you move on to phase 2, to advance in the company. 

They take us out to a wet field and have us stand in a big circle with a noose around our neck. Then they raise a bar which lifts the nooses and we all hang while watching everyone kick until one by one they stop moving. They let us down and electrocute people to make sure they are dead and not just faking it. I survive and watch them beat and torture others. Then they load me on a bus to another location and I wake up. 
*
Acid Attack.*

I'm at a music concert with my friends and my girlfriend and some psycho guy is trying to hurt her. She's scared that he will throw acid on her face, and when I see him in the crowd he starts to stalk us. Then he decides it would hurt her more to hurt me, so he throws the acid on my back and attacks us. We escape the concert in a helicopter. 

*River Attack. *

I'm in the woods with my friend and we notice two hunters. I get a bad feeling, and we start to run. We realize the hunters are trying to kill us and they stalk us through the woods along a riverbank. They injure my friend and I climb up on a cliff overlooking the hunters and throw rocks at their heads trying to kill them. I bludgeon one to death in the river before waking up.

*Basement. *

I'm in my basement, getting ready for work, and there's an ominous feeling of dread. I feel like someone has died there or someone is about to be killed or tortured. I'm waiting for my family to arrive, and there's a feeling of being alone, but being watched. Creepy ominous terror. (I think I've had more of these, but I don't remember all of the details aside from it being creepy.) 
*
Mind Control.*

I'm in a building in L.A. that is about to close for the night. Then I hear an alarm and all of these people start running towards the exits. A man tries to stop me but I escape and run down a spiral staircase, but when I get to the bottom, the spiral twists the opposite way so I can't escape. This happens on several stairs. Then I see all of these celebrities entering the building and realize they are under Illuminati mind control. 

I try to escape into a tunnel system underneath the building that opens up into a large mansion. I can hear people being raped and tortured and know that the mind control handlers are coming to torture and kill me. There's alot of occult symbolism everywhere, mirrors, butterflies, and black and white tiles and I'm filled with dread. Then I wake up.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@KindOfBlue06


> Thought of another theme I thought of is losing my teeth. Interestingly, I never had these as a child. They only started occurring after I chipped one of my teeth.
> 
> However, I would call these more nightmarish dreams, because in them it's not just one or two teeth, it's all of them. In one dream my whole jaw fell off and I was bleeding everywhere and trying to hold it in. In another all of my teeth fell out and I was choking on the teeth and the blood.


Same here. I see myself losing all my teeth, choking on teeth and blood. That's how a lot of people see this particular dream. It's almost never one or two teeth lol. It tends to be the entire set. It's quite nightmarish.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Fortunately I don't think I've had any dreams about falling teeth (if any). Well, there was one where I tried to remove my braces, but I'm not sure if my teeth actually fell out, or if they just hurt a lot. I do remember my mouth being bloody afterwards.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Sexual first. (my type's up in the air atm, I'm waiting for it to descend...)


You know what's odd about my dreams? I never really had any nightmares. Or at least, I have a knack at turning nightmares into dreams where I still somehow come out on top.

Like I'm dreaming I'm wandering around, in a group of people I don't know, in an unfamiliar place when soon people get -taken away -shot down -mutilated badly (take your pick) by an unknown force that's doing a hit-'n-run on us. As the group starts panicking, I take on the lead and try to get us out of wherever we are. So we run and hide, all the while more and more people get picked out and die. (I guess, at this point it counts as a nightmare, as I'm quite nervous when I'm dreaming about these parts)
The more time goes on, the more pissed off I'm getting at this whole situation, at whoever is doing this to us. I feel it's just so damn unfair that this psycho is praying on the weak, as the group never stood a chance.
After my blood reaches boiling limit, I tell the remaining survivors to hide and sit tight, because from now on, the hunter's getting hunted! (That's right, I actually dream that, basically, I get fed up at my people getting slaughtered, so I go after the assailant myself. One versus one, no matter how big or fckn weird they look.)
From then on, I dream I'm just cautiously but surely approaching my attacker, all the while insulting him for the coward he is. I'm feeling so over the edge I could rip off it's head off with my bare hand. It, not him or her, because from this point on, my attacker is the obstacle I'm going to destroy, not a person anymore. Just as I stand before it, face to face - ready to rend some flesh - , I wake up... Just great. Happens every time... I never get to know how these things end. I just have to assume I win 

This is a scenario that has played multiple time in my dreams, only with different setting and people.



I do have some nice dreams though, like when I go rock climbing with the love of my life and Queens of the Stone Age is playing in the background. And then we have great, steaming... Well, a happy ending.



---- Cool thread idea btw  ----


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

The night before yesterday night I wanted to know about my soulmate, so I asked my spirit guides to show me my soulmate in my dreams. What does she look like? Perhaps even her name/ location and how we were to meet..that sorta stuff. 

So that night I didn't dream about her. 

Last night I did. 

Well, sorta. I dreamed that me and my college housemate was falling for a friend. She came to live with us and we were trying to make a move on her. Unfortunately she wasn't receptive of either of us..even though she liked the attention. 
Then I saw who I believe to be my soulmate. Well, I just saw the bottom half of her..she was wearing a white luminous dress..the type of luminosity angels' fabric has, and I heard her giggling. Before getting to her upper body and face I woke up. I think this means my soulmate doesn't exist as a living human but as an entity :sad:

foreveralone.jpg


----------



## Das Brechen (Nov 26, 2011)

I had a dream the other night where I was only person on Earth to suffer the Rapture. It wasn't a nightmare.


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

Emerald Legend said:


> The night before yesterday night I wanted to know about my soulmate, so I asked my spirit guides to show me my soulmate in my dreams. What does she look like? Perhaps even her name/ location and how we were to meet..that sorta stuff.
> 
> So that night I didn't dream about her.
> 
> ...


I think it means you always anticipate failure..so the woman is an apparition because you cannot even fantasize about being happy. 

Just my guess.


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm not entirely sure of my type or my instincts. My best guess is 7w6/3w2 sx-so

The only recurring theme in my dreams that I have noticed is an inability to move quickly. I'll be in a fight or really any situation where I need to move and no matter how hard I try my movements are always so slow and weak. I had one recently, I was trying to do that "active imagination" meditation thing and I accidentally fell asleep. I immediately knew I was dreaming because I opened my eyes to see that I was no longer on the couch but in a bath tub on the side of a mountain in a boreal forest. My entire body was intensely vibrating and the water in the bathtub was draining really fast leaving me out in the cold. I was trying so hard to move but I could barely turn my head. I panicked and woke up. The weirdest part was that the bathtub was more like a swimming pool and I was giant. Or maybe the swimming pool was really small.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Ah, I wish I had tried to write down my last dream. Now I don't remember much, except there was something about music in it, and family perhaps (or someone visiting). It wasn't an entirely pleasant dream, even though the look/feel of it was pretty. Took place inside a house that was kind of nice (though not fancy or big). Might have had some star-themed decoration in it. That's all I can think of describing, because I can't remember the plot.


----------



## Lightlilly (Mar 31, 2012)

So....
I used to have really crazy dreams....
Dreams that absolutely could not happen and had no logic/limitations....

Now ....
Every time I'm sleeping....the thought of anything abnormal is noticed and I wake up...
It's instant...this wouldn't happen...I'm awake.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm looking forward to tonight..my belly is full and I find that when I'm full before going to bed I get vivid dreams. Will update tmrw if there's one.


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

This was a dream I had a while back. So typical of me. I cannot describe how beautiful those roses were either. I'm 6w5 4w5 9w1 and I'm an INTP.
"He told me I was brilliant with that charming smile on his face and said he wished to give me a rose. I followed him out of the house into an enclosed garden with high brick walls full of apple and cherry trees covered in a blanket of white and pink blossoms. He brought me into the center of the garden towards a single rose bush and gestured for me to pick a rose. The leaves were a deep, vivid green, and all over the bush were perfect, pale pink roses. Each rose was faultlessly shaped, graceful and delicate, with a just a blush of deeper pink. I drew closer, slowly walking around the bush. Each rose was laden with a certain richness, somehow majestic in their delicateness. I stopped, drawn towards a rose that scarcely looked like a rose. It was still flower-like and beautiful, but it lacked the same majesty. It was just weird and awry. I hesitated, looking up at a perfect rose above. Then I decided. I told him I wanted the one strange rose. He stepped near and clipped the stem, handing it to me with a smile. I walked along the bush and came to another weird rose, lovely in its quaintness. I asked him if I could have this one also, and he replied by clipping the rose with his shears and handing it to me. We walked back towards the house to find a vase, and I stopped one more time to look back at all those sublime, pale pink roses. They were too powerful for me and far too unsullied. Besides, I preferred the eccentric. I always had. After all, that's why I had chosen him."

And then this also has a similar tone to it, although this all came to me while meditating so technically not a dream, but it came from my subconscious so it counts right??
Down the River​ An elegant white swan dips her beak into the blue tinged waters, and gently floats by. 
The ripples behind her are peaceful and tranquil. Up ahead, a clump of cattails flourish, their brown heads appearing thick and fat and plentiful. Splashing, a fat, scintillating fish jumps out of the river. All is peace and plenty.
Wearing my wide brimmed hat, I step into my canoe and paddle down the river. Beady eyes stare up at me from the water. An alligator surfaces from beneath the water, lurking danger watching me from afar downstream. I continue on, the river bending and turning like a snake.
Then, all of a sudden, without warning, I plummet down a massive waterfall. Down and down and down I fall, just barely avoiding a wet, black rock that suddenly appears, slicing the misty spray. 
I fall on, into a chamber beneath the earth. A glint of gold sparkles, catching my eye. Before me rises a dome of gleaming gold coins.
A voice speaks, “Pick one. These are all your dreams.”
I look at all the coins, “But I don't know which one I should pick.”
“You may choose any. It does not matter. They are all dreams,” the voice says.
I notice at the bottom of the heap a rusted, copper penny. I pick it up.
“May I take this?” I say.
“Of course,” says the voice. “You may take any coin you wish.”
I grasp the penny in my fist, then walk up a tunnel, composed entirely of earth, leading out of the cavern. Up and up it leads, the incline becoming steeper as I go. I tuck the penny carefully in my pocket for safe keeping. Who am I really, but a small, grubby boy with brown hair and a snub nose, wearing an old t-shirt and shorts? 
All of a sudden I see the a white, glowing light looming up ahead of me. As I come closer, I see it stretches out as far as the eye can see. I stop in front of it terrified.
“Come in,” a deep voice invites me.
I stand there, squirming in fear, one leg nervously wrapped around my other. Finally I muster up my courage and step within the bright, white light. Emotions immediately close in around me me. Warmth, love, happiness, joy. 
The deep voice says, “What have you brought with you?”
I nervously pull out the old penny from my pocket: “I brought this penny,” I say. “I know it isn't much, but it's more me than all the gold coins in the world, and it's what I want.”
“You shall have your wish,” said the voice, "but many hardships stand in your way.”
A vision of steep, rugged mountains appeared in my eyes. This I knew was my path.
The voice said, “Look at your penny now.”
I glanced down at it, realizing that it now looked freshly minted. It's coppery surface shone. 
“You may go your way now,” the voice said kindly. “All is laid out before you.”
I nodded, and then hesitantly stepped out of the white light onto the other side. Before me, I saw, the world stretching out before me, my mountain trail looking small among all the pathways. It was time to start.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

I think I dreamed about a pool tonight. And I was going to meet some friends, but I had trouble figuring out where to go.

That's pretty recurring in my dreams, being lost. In that regard my dreams aren't much different from my waking life.


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

Nonsense said:


> Gotta wonder what it means. :tongue:


You know what it feels like to me.. it has to do with gifts/talents.. things that have been stolen or that you desire.. in my case.. strong holds put on me by some very bad people mentally and emotionally as a child.. in yours I think it has to do with.. feeling like you do not measure up to do the things which you so desire..to have these things, to accomplish or embrace these gifts/talents/blessings in life. 

How does that feel to your spirit?


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

LeoCat said:


> You know what it feels like to me.. it has to do with gifts/talents.. things that have been stolen or that you desire.. in my case.. strong holds put on me by some very bad people mentally and emotionally as a child.. in yours I think it has to do with.. feeling like you do not measure up to do the things which you so desire..to have these things, to accomplish or embrace these gifts/talents/blessings in life.
> 
> How does that feel to your spirit?


Well, before going to bed I did worry that I might never be any good at playing Mafia. So that is possible.

And I'm sorry about that.


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

Nonsense said:


> Well, before going to bed I did worry that I might never be any good at playing Mafia. So that is possible.
> 
> And I'm sorry about that.


Oh no. its fun to conquer things, I love untangling myself and others. Don't be, I love my life it made me who I am. LOL good @ playing mafia..that is cute.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

LeoCat said:


> Oh no. its fun to conquer things, I love untangling myself and others. Don't be, I love my life it made me who I am. LOL good @ playing mafia..that is cute.


Hey, Mafia is serious business. :sad:

But I think I'm feeling better now. :tongue:

I also think I had a dream about Donald Duck earlier. Think I forgot to write that down here. Basically the weather was very cold, and they didn't have any heath. Plus the stores were closed so they couldn't buy any extra blankets or anything like that. Then this woman wearing a gas mask came and she was searching for something in the middle of nowhere. After meeting her Donald decided he could go with her to the town over to buy stuff there. They had to go through a snowy tundra or somesuch to get there, but eventually they got to the next town and Donald got the stuff he needed, but when he went home the woman hadn't come with him, because she had found what she was searching for (possibly an UFO? She did look kind of alien with the gas mask on, though she had nice legs and was wearing a black dress/coat). But at least they had warmth now.

I think that was basically it.


----------



## athenian200 (Oct 13, 2008)

9w1, SP/SO

One of my earliest dreams was that I was walking along a pier during a storm. I saw strange men wearing those triangular Asian farmer hats on the other end, underneath a roofed area with rails. I kept trying to reach the other end, but I kept slipping off the side. Eventually, I gave up trying to pull myself up, and allowed myself to sink in the ocean. While I was sinking, I saw myself sleeping in my bed, in my bedroom at the bottom of the ocean. I felt this sudden resolve to swim towards it, and when I reached the point where the ceiling would be, I hit an air pocket and started falling. I woke up when I hit the bed.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Another vivid dream with flying, sex, violence, water and animals...

I'm in some loft in a city highrise and get a call from someone saying they like my writing/painting (not sure which) and they want more. They tell me on the phone it's my writing, but I go to review my stuff and it's all paintings, and there's paintings all over the loft. Very interesting stuff because it's not a consistent style. One is a surrealist/abstract one of manicans sticking out of a beach with different colors, and the other is of men on a fishing boat killing a giant whale.

After that I'm at a warehouse/store place with people who are buying up supplies for some disaster that has occurred (batteries, water, flashlights, tents ect.) I start flirting with an older woman there and we leave to find someplace to have sex. We start flying with some sort of propeller device, looking for backyards to have sex in, but we get gunned down by some security gun turret and land in the backyard of these crazy militia guys who try to rape her. When night comes, I kill the men and we escape to a hotel and have sex. 

At the hotel, we meet another couple there and have sex next to them. Afterwards I explore the hotel and realize it's connected to a water park with a giant pool that has sharks in it. There's also a lion and some other wild animal (some sort of exotic looking one) walking around. I swim in the pool wanting the sharks to attack me so I can fight them, but they won't come near me. I get pissed off and start yelling at them and taunting them to attack me, swimming back and forth the full lengths of the pool. The lion and the other animal won't attack me either. I swim again and realize people are watching me in awe. One is my best friend who was also swimming, some are women, and some are what look like security/military personnel. I swim again and they give me some sort of award. 

Later on I'm at my grade school with my classmates but we are all older. We sit around getting drunk and high, and the school opens out to some muddy beach with a pond. I walk in it a little bit and we see a rhino in a clearing near the beach. I start thinking of musical ideas and then I wake up.




Not sure what any of that means, but there's alot of symbols to sort through. I'll have to think about that one.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

My dream last night was exciting, but it would be exciting only to me. He held me and kissed me… "I love you" was not necessary. No discussion was necessary. I just knew.. from his body language and the way he touched me.. his eyes, his hands. I knew that he loved me. When he wrapped his arms around me we giggled because we held each other just like we used to. It felt so incredible.. so real. 

My heart never lies.


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

Animal said:


> My dream last night was exciting.


When this happens @_Cosmic Orgasm_ and I are going to have a martini and dance around chanting "we told you so, we're always right. "


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)




----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

Sounds fun!


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)




----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

More tea party eh?


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

You could just obey the universe. yada yada yada etc.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)




----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh really a cp6.. should I be insulted?


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)




----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

way to be nonthreatening here lady.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

It's been a while since I remember a dream.

I remember I had the impression that my dreams all took place in the same city. It was a rather multifaceted city because I remember there was a big mall, an amusement park, a beach and the surburbs where located in a mountaneous area. A lot of my dreams were about someone murdering my family or abducting members of it. It was tragic and many times I woke up crying. I remember one dream where a monster entered our house in the beach and killed all of us. I remember other dream where some gnomes were helping my older sister to rehearse for a Xmas play and then they abducted her. I also remember other dream where we went to a theme park in outer space and when we were about to leave a female alien with a cephalopod-like head convinced my younger sister to stay with her. Other dreams were about me in dangerous situations or situations that required action from me without feeling prepared, like driving a car because I needed to rescue my parents or because I needed to escape from some threat. I remember that I had in a period of my life a series of dreams where I was chasing a little kid. I finally caught him in the amusement park and we rode the ferris wheel. I never got to see his face until that dream when I recognized him. He was me, as a kid. And it was really shocking. I remember other dream that left me schocked too. I woke up alarmed and I desperately tried to write every little detail I could remember of it. I was crying of nervousness. I dreamt I discovered I wasn't me this whole time and that I killed my sister and it was really confusing. I trashed that piece of paper the other day. I regret it now. Sometimes dreams inspire me to create stories (in my head) like that time when I dreamt I was in the mall with my sisters and we were threatened by an old lady with a tarantula, something we all share a phobia of. We tried to reason with the lady but then we ended up in the underground parking beating her up to death with blunt metallic tubes of all sorts. I woke up excited, honestly. I felt we were capable of protecting ourselves from any threat. I remember two other dreams that were common when I was a kid. One was about rocks falling over me and me running away from them. The other was stranger. I was in this place that made me felt I was in some kind of videogame and, even if I couldn't see it, I felt that whenever I walked I was treading over human heads and faces. 

Writing all this makes me think that maybe I was right self-typing as a 6. I do relate to it. A lot. But I also relate to 9. And I can see the connection between the two playing constantly in my dreams.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

from dream thread that nobody reads-

I was back in my off campus rental house in I stayed in during college years. 
I'm with a new group of people and the first night is the night for bonding..but after couple of minutes I get out..not wanting to talk to anyone..fully knowing if I missed this bonding moment- there would be a "them vs me" world forever..and I can't switch teams ever. 
But I decide to go against bonding, sit out in the porch when it's raining outside. A normal human being would not want to stay there and watch the rain..and it's a sign of avoidance. 

At one point I walk in and everyone stops talking, but I get my food and start eating-saying hi/hello to everyone there. 

It also turns out that I teach a writing fiction class and enjoy my time as a 'performer'..sort of a guy who pretends to enjoy the company of his students when he only cares about his performance during working..without the responsibilities relationships bring..it's hard to describe in words what I felt in the dream.


Second dream is I told a guy-who was about to take a long train journey- to write to me his personal philosophy of life and mail it to me using the mail. I told him to take his time and send his writing to me when he;s ready. I told him to include- not only his philosophy of life, but wisdom he's gathered throughout his life. 

He was writing to me when I woke up.





Tonight I'm expecting some crazy dreams..when I have a big meal before bed I get crazy vivid dreams. Hopefully it's a sex dream lol


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Had a dream where I was pregnant. :bored: I'm not sure what inspired this, but it could be because I was cleaning the bathroom the day beforehand, and had to put tampons away. So my mind went tampons - periods - pregnancy - no periods for a while.


----------



## Lunar Light (Jun 6, 2013)

4w3-7w6-1w2 so/sx

I have pretty vivid dreams. They are generally fantasy-based, but if not, usually include elements of magic/the supernatural. What I think may tie into being a type 4 is that I'm rarely my current self in my dreams. I'm younger, older, my fantasy counterpart (er, a character that is based off me in the story I'm writing), a glorified version (this is the default me), or a male/animal version of myself... Sometimes I'm not even part of the dream and follow another character. Themes of facing good/evil, light/dark, right/wrong and/or overcoming the difficulties of the clashes between them are usually present.

The oldest dream I can remember: 
* *




Happened when I was four, the only one where I recall me being exactly myself. It was a nightmare. I had been separated from my parents, which was all right; I was an independent, adventuresome kid and ended up exploring a lot on my own so that wasn't weird. I had happened upon a circus and the ringmaster there beckoned for me to come closer, to which I eagerly agreed to. He smiled...but it was a sinister grin. And suddenly all the color drained from my dream and he used a "magic trick" to steal my voice and enslave me. I was his next act and he presented me as a mute weirdo. Everyone in the audience laughed and I kept trying to speak up and the failed attempts only made them laugh harder. I felt so strange and hated and the cruelty left me unimaginably shaken because I loved, loved, loved people to death and didn't think anyone could be mean. It was pretty dang dark, I think, for my age haha.




The dream that my username is based off: 
* *




I was chasing after a friend and potential lover through the woods. Simultaneous panic and excitement coursed through my veins—I didn't want him to get away, but at the same time being unsure of the future outcome made racing after him more exhilarating since more was on the line. But as soon as I neared the end of the trail, which continued to a foggy unknown, I couldn't bring myself to take that next, huge step forward. I knew if I did, there was no turning back. Just imagining it made all these other doors appear around me and suddenly close and darken, leaving the path to him the only one that remained bright and open. I couldn't do that. It was...too much, too much for me to decide at once. So I turned away and looked for an escape, but only grew more and more lost as time ticked on. If not love, what was I looking for? I didn't know. I didn't know what I wanted and the crushing weight of that realization left me collapsing to my knees, bloody and battered from wildly tearing through the forest. So I made "Wandering Soul" my username as a sharp reminder to myself that I'm still so lost and I need to keep searching for myself.




The dream I had of @_kaleidoscope_: 
* *




Ahh, this is sort of hilarious. This was set in a fantasy world where all kids dreamed of adventure and uncovering the unknown and becoming stronger. I wasn't any different, but I had my eyes set on something more specific: defeating the _magnificent _kaleidoscope (hahaha) who in my dream was the strongest fighter in our kingdom and an amazing diplomat who spoke like 10 foreign languages and blah was basically the coolest cat ever :kitteh:. 

In my dream, I'd sought her out when I was 13 after she gave a resounding rejection to our king when he asked for her hand in marriage to replace his late wife. I wanted to know why and omg so I stalked her when she returned to the capital city...and we talked! She prompted me to ask myself why she would reject a king and I, wide-eyed, was like "Because you want trueeee love?" And she said it was something like that and that I should trust in myself more. That struck me. So right then and there I vowed to defeat her one day! The person I admired the most! Yeah!

...But before I could actually do that my brain went and changed perspectives and instead of following me, it followed the story of the 17-year-old son of our king, the prince. And the prince followed her to an ancient temple where he was like "omg please love me, I'm different from my father!" and she was like "no, and if you want to live, don't pursue me again!" 
_
BUT HE DID._ And he followed her to a cliff where she was meeting with SocioApathetic and so Socio shoved that annoying little noob off the cliff. But as a royal family member, he had special powers gifted from the heavens (or some shit) and so instead of dying he became a huge golden pharaoh mid-fall. BUUUT since his power is tied to all the other family members, that drained everyone else's power and the king ended up dying. And so the prince was left a broken soul on the cliff while Kalei and Socio went to go meet other friends like knittigan and Sonny hahah.

Moral of the dream: don't cross Kalei cause she's _clearly_ super BA and follows her heart <3 roud:. Oh and don't try to force things things to happen because it can lead to negative consequences (like inadvertently killing your father). Poor kid.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Hahahaha now all of PerC has been warned!! Don't fuck with Kalei :kitteh:

I had a horrible dream last night where my boyfriend decided to break things off and date my (currently married, pregnant) coousin instead. He was so mean and kept telling me things like.. now I can finally introduce her to my coworkers, I couldn't do that with you. And he gave her a gift that had a special flower on it, and basically that flower meant things were getting serious. If only things were that easy in reality :3


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

The only thing I remember from last night's dream is that I was peeing blood. 

Then I woke up with the worst headache in years.


----------



## Legna (Oct 3, 2013)

INTP (?) Type 5/9 ish

I'm a pretty vivid/lucid dreamer. There are a lot of repetitive themes in my dreams.
1. It's hard to fly higher than a car's height
2. It's even harder to breathe fire
3. I'm always escaping my house through the method of windows or running out and jumping through that opening in the corridor/staircase, before attempting to fly away.
(I usually end up falling like a rock though, but i continue running/flapping anyway)
4. Lifts are scary as fuck. They suddenly don't work or take you to other places. usually nightmare places.
5. Carparks are scary as fuck. Usually has monsters/killers
6. It's hard to talk. Usually mute when I try to speak.
7. Why the fuck am i in high school? I need to get out of here and go home!
8. What the fuck do you mean by I have to sit in high school for another 3 years!? A new educational law? Fuck this!
9. Malls are like trap-prisons. They're always closing when you're there, and there are almost no exits. Unless you find the carpark.. (number 5)
10. Space is cool. If you fly high enough, you will breach the earth's atmosphere and the planet will shrink into a palm-sized orb and you can see the whole solar system and "accidentally" doom earth by tinkering with the sun/nearby black holes
11. If you're with someone important, never take your eyes off them. Dreams have a way of making things disappear the moment they escape your sights
12. If you're trying to get out of a maze (usually a neighborhood), you can't backtrack, since the path will always change whenever you turn around. The environment is alive.
13. Look at all these pathetic humans/monsters that think they're strong! They have not met a GOD! Now to show them my mi- oh come on.
14. Neighborhoods are scary. There might be zombies/ghosts.
15. The houses in neighborhoods are scary. They are haunted.
16. I lyke forests. Whenever I'm on the run, I'm always searching for the thickest, greenest forest to rest in
17. If you fly far enough, you just might reach "the end of the realm"
18. Be really REALLY careful about flying low in cities. You might just get yourself stuck in a building. And buildings have CEILINGS. Fucking CEILINGS. It's usually very hard to find an opening once you've encountered.. the CEILING
19. Be careful of those single-room toilets. The door might just disappear behind you. And you'll be stuck in a freaking toilet. Maybe forever. Very cramped.
20. If you're in a buffet with awesome food, you somehow always miss the chance to taste it. -sob-
21. False awakenings happen a LOT. Especially when I'm putting in a lot of effort to wake up.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Haven't been sleeping much, and also have been stressed and kind of depressed lately, so not sure if that has anything to do with that, but the last two times I've slept the dreams have been more vivid... The darker dream I'll put in spoilers because it's pretty violent and sexual. 



*Abandoned Hotel.* More animals trying to attack me, but the first time I've encountered a cougar in my dreams. Not sure what to make about that or the father stuff and messages on the wall either...

It's some big event in the city (I think 4th of July) because everyone is out drinking, having parties, and getting together. I drive with my friends through the neighborhood and see everyone getting busted by police for drugs or DUIs, and a large orgy of drugs and sex at a public park. 

We drive to some old abandoned hotel/office place. I have the feeling that my father either used to work in the office or sleep at the hotel with prostitutes. The whole place is trashed, and everything is lying around in disarray. I shine the flashlight on the ceiling and there's words and messages carved into it. I can't make them out, but they allude to dark things about sex, power, corruption and deceit. It's then that I realize I'm to spend the night there on a dare. I get scared and creeped out, and I shine the flashlight across the room and realize there's a cougar looking at me in the corner. I have no weapons, so I try to stare it down and keep my distance. 

Then I realize my father is in the room with me and the cougar is trying to kill us. I step infront of my father to protect him and he leaves to go get help while I stare down the cougar. The hotel is transformed from being abandoned to being open by this point and when I walk out of the room, an attractive secretary (presumably my father's) hand's me an envelope and gives me a seductive look. I walk out of the place and wake up. 



*Mansion.* Not sure what to make of the red haired lady, and the childhood drawings.

After seeing a movie (the movie theater appears alot in my dreams lately) with my friend, I go to a large family mansion with my cousin. I've never been to the mansion before, but had similar places in my dreams (large two story house/building with a large courtyard in the center.) The mansion looks and feels old and there's a slightly eerie feeling about it. Some of the top rooms are boarded up, and another room has a large dog that I only hear about but never actually see.  I feel like we spend a whole weekend there hanging out and discussing things, but it goes by really fast and I don't remember what we talked about. I also find an old computer that has things on there from when I was a young teenager. Pictures, music from around that time ect. 

On the last day, we have brunch with the whole family, and my cousin tells my whole family an embarrassing story from when I was younger. There's a red haired lady who looks familiar but I don't know who she is. (When I was a child I remember a family event at the house of a red haired lady, but no one in my family knows who it could be too. I feel like the lady in the dream is a younger version of that lady.) She is very kind, and she shows me these drawings she found that I drew when I was a kid. She tells me they are from when I was 7, but I remember drawing them alot later in life. I forgot what they were of, but they seemed dark, and one of them was of her. I get creeped out that I distinctly remember drawing these later than the time she says I did and then I start questioning my memories. 
*


The Event/The Band. *

After I leave the mansion with my parents, we drive to get food but the car breaks down and there's all of these people abandoning their cars and walking (I know this is the same Event from another dream. I'm not sure what The Event is, but it's some sort of apocalyptic catastrophe that has occurred and people are panicked and stuck in traffic jams, or trying to get supplies and get their families to safety.) We start walking and I grab my guitar but it starts to rain, so I go back to put it in the car. 

Instead of putting it back in the car, I go into a building where a man is giving private lessons and ask him if I can store it there. The man agrees and some young girl band comes in for auditions. They ask me to join the band, but I can tell something is not right. They play some song I know from another dream, but I'm watching the girl play it and I don't know how it's possible (the sounds coming from the guitar don't match what her fingers are doing.) They wait around to be interviewed by the head of the label but I have the feeling they are going to be sexually abused or exploited by him to get some sort of record deal. I interview first. I'm not sure if I kill him or not, but I wake up after that.


*
Murder For Cash.* I'm putting this in spoilers because it's pretty disturbing.


* *




I go to lunch with my friend and we realize he's part of this new game show where they stalk/harass a random person and if he doesn't react after a certain amount of time they give him 1 million dollars in cash and gold/silver. He wins and they tell us to go to a meeting place to collect the money. We find out that in order to collect it, we have to murder the entire group who gives us the money. 

We attack the one guy but he pulls a gun on my friend and forces me to snort some sort of hard drug. After I snort it he tells me I might have a heart attack, or AIDS or it might destroy my whole digestive system and I'll basically die a really horrible death. We knock him out and take him to the meeting place. We break in but there's no one there. I search the house and see some guy being shot in the stomach with a shotgun by a another guy who's bleeding out on the floor. 

I realize then that the guy we kidnapped was the previous winner of the game, and he was coming here to kill these people to get his money. I run back to tell my friend, but I hear gunshots and someone else breaking into the house. I run in the basement and search for some sort of weapon. I find a baseball bat and when a guy comes down, I swing at his head. He grabs a golf club and we start fighting each other. Eventually we end up in some room with a pool table, and I grab a pool ball and whip it at his head. I whip more pool balls at him and basically crush his skull in with one. A woman comes down who is either his wife or my friend's mom and it's alluded to that we've been together in the past because when I start kissing on her and feeling her up she says she can't do that anymore. I keep doing it and basically rape her. 

I go back upstairs and there's all of these guys dressed in black walking around. I think my friend is there but I'm not sure. They are preparing for some sort of large scale criminal activity. Then I wake up.


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

Weird, entertaining ones usually. 

All I remember from last night's dream was that I was lying face down on a balcony while someone on an opposite balcony was shooting me up with a machine gun. I thought it would hurt but then I thought "I'm dreaming, I'm not going to die.", and I didn't. The shooting went on for a while and each bullet stung a little. When it was over, either because they'd ran out of ammo or thought I was dead, I got up and sought revenge or something.

The night before, my dreamed involved me, my best friend, and a girl I'd never seen before. We were in a hallway telling stories. The hallway was white except for the doors which were aqua blue, the hallway was part of a hotel owned by my friend's parents. The girl started telling a story about how she would occupy a room in the competing hotel building next to the one we were in and scare the shit out of nearby tenants by projecting a spooky voice at night. That gave us a good laugh. Then she told a story about a time when she snuck into a hotel room to steal a lots of cash.While doing the deed she somehow got a tip that security guards were on their way, they may have been on patrol or something. Improvising, she used some of the cash (which happens to comprise of brown notes) to create a mural of some man on a large canvas that happened to be on the wall of the room. It was supposedly the current tenant of the room. When the security guards (or police) got to the room, they found the girl curled up in bedsheets with a bloody face. I don't know if the blood was real or how she managed to do all that, but she was escorted out and the guy who was the subject of her cash mural got arrested. End of story, and we had a good laugh.


----------



## Zapp (Jan 31, 2014)

Type 1w2

I only remember segments of my dream last night.

The first was that I was at a corporate office for what I assumed was Wal-Mart. I was there for an interview and a sales pitch. I shared a sleek bench with three women to my left, all wearing office attire. After the interview, the interviewer, who also happened to be a lady, told me she would return shortly for my sales pitch. When she left, I leaned back to relax against the bench when I felt the hands of the women to my left pushing me back to the edge of my seat. The women giggled, telling me that I was not allowed to lean back with them. I chuckled politely, assuming it was a playful joke and resumed sitting straight at the edge of my seat. 

The scenery quickly changed and I was on a train, bound for a prison compound. The women to my left were still there, but they were no longer giggling. They were now wearing orange prison jumpsuits and appeared more gruff than the woman I had recently looked at. The train car I was in was a burnt orange. It was designed like a minimalist cage. You could see outside and look up to see the sky, but you could not squeeze through the burnt orange bars. Not that we could move, we were chained to the bench. They asked why I was there, expecting me to confide in what I was guilty of. I told them that I didn't know. They nodded. I felt a bond with them beyond my shackles, as if they truly understood and accepted me.

I woke up, shut off my alarm and went back to sleep.

In the next set of dream pieces, I was in a high school gymnasium. Olympians had arrived to show us their bizarre sport that involved pushing bubbles into vaguely determined goals. After watching a couple times, I joined in by accident when I moved too close to pick at something on the floor and one of the athletes told me they needed more members on their team and that I was going to play with them. I had no idea what the rules were, so I pushed a bunch of bubbles at some curly haired guy and hoped I'd scored points. I was never informed of if I had done anything of merit or not. I asked the athlete who recruited me and he gave me a vague answer of how I could have done it better without specifically telling me if points were made or not.

I, then, found myself in a classroom that was meant for some sort of science. Oddly enough, I sat in an enclosed booth with a girl who was dressed in goth garb and another girl who was dressed in more of a hippie fashion, separated from the events of the active classroom. The goth girl was very affectionate towards me. She wrapped her arms around me and rested her head on my shoulder. I suavely wrapped an arm around her, trying to not appear clingy, but showing that I enjoyed what she was doing. The hippie girl pulled out a stack of papers and began informing us of the events of our apparent D&D group and that the goth girl and I could continue without the rest of our group for the session due to the convenient game mechanics of the most recent edition of D&D. The goth girl seemed less interested in this revelation than I was, leaning her body against me and singing something softly in my ear. I would smile at her politely, not refusing her serenade, but also trying to not be rude to my hippie friend. Before the D&D session could begin, the bell rang and the teacher, a serious, long-faced, slender man, opened the door to our booth and began to chide us for not swiftly exiting the classroom. Upon his exit, the goth girl began to complain to me about how she is always getting in trouble with the teacher and that no one understands her. Although I felt that her conduct in a classroom was inappropriate, I neglected to point it out, only smiling and shrugging off the notion.


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

Nightmare about being trapped at my parents, begging my ex who is my friend and has always been just a friend. To speak up about the twisted things my father has done to him, about the conspiracy they had against me from my teens to my midtwenties. Nothing. Just reproachful looks full of malicious energy. I am shaking now. I did manage to pack my stuff and leave. Like I always had, defending myself and usually everyone else. half asleep I wrote on my notebook, Will I ever be safe? clearly that one is a no.


----------



## Faunae (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm 4w5, 5w6, 1w9 INFP; sx/sp. My dreams almost always have to do with relationships I desire to have, relationships I've lost, and conversations I want to have with those people. Wish fulfillment, basically. I've had bad dreams, but those were all centered around people, too. I don't have traditional nightmares.

Actually, though, I just remembered that as a kid, I had dreams about being stuck in the dark hallways of my school while no one else was there. Never liked school... lol.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Lately I've had dreams about people who have died. The first one was about my friend who committed suicide, the second one is about my Grandmother, and the third is about another friend who was killed in a car accident. I'm not sure what they mean. I was never really that close to any of them when they were alive. I haven't really thought of my Grandma much since she passed, but I think about the other two friends quite alot. I'm still not sure what they mean. 

*Snow.*

I'm at my house, hanging out with my best friend, his ex girlfriend, and our friend who killed herself. It's snowing outside, and we're all hanging out getting drunk by the fire. She doesn't say anything, just keeps looking at me and smiling. I look at her and can't put my finger on what it is about her that's off. The girls leave and I tell my friend's ex something about our friend. Then I realize that she's gone and I feel terrible for mentioning her. I feel shock and sadness and I don't know what to do. She was just here... And then I wake up.

*
The Conference.*

I'm in a very nice hotel, in the elevator on my way to a business conference. I'm running late and I almost rush into the conference, but my Grandmother is standing right outside in the lobby. She says it's so good to see me, and to see how far I've come and all of the adversity I've gone through. I start sobbing uncontrollably. Then I wake up.
*

Guests.*

After a heated argument with my parents, I'm cooling down before guests arrive. We're celebrating some sort of occasion. Possibly Christmas or my sister's birthday. The guests arrive, and one of them is my friend. He looks the way he did when I knew him in highschool. He says it's good to see me and shakes my hand. There's something about him that's off, but I can't put my finger on it. He looks old and young at the same time. I keep staring at him. He smiles but he doesn't say anything. Then I wake up.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm putting this here so I have one general place where most of my dreams are. Lately I've been having alot of nightmares again. I find some of these themes symbolic. 

*Father.*

My father has a bad back, and also used to run a bookstore. 

In the dream a new bookstore opens up near a grocery store by my house. My father works out a deal with them to sell books in the parking lot outside of the grocery store. He has me go into the bookstore, and buy books so we can resell them outside of the grocery store. One book in particular is about family values or something like that. It's a huge best seller and the local news comes out to do a story on it with my father promoting the author's book. 

During the filming, I'm watching from the sidelines with some other people since a big crowd had gathered for the event. The person next to me starts freaking out and says they recognize my father and says that he murdered his whole family with a shotgun in the next city over a few years back, and somehow got away with it. He starts yelling at my father and calling him a murderer and saying how he has no right to be promoting a book on family values. The police arrest him for causing trouble, but he's still screaming Murderer! Murderer! as they put him into the squad car. 

Then my father goes to his car and comes back with a shotgun and says he;s right, that he doesn;t care about how he murdered his family and he'll do it again with his new one. Then he starts shooting at my mother, sister, and myself. I grab a baseball bat and run up to him and hit him and bring him to the ground. My sister is yelling telling me to go for his back, and I swing the bat into his back. He falls down in pain and looks up to me. He looks me in the eyes, except he has no eyes. There's just black, bloody pits where the eyes should be and he starts screaming in pain at me. 

Then I wake up. 





*Open. *

In the dream I'm at a bar with my cousin and we're drinking and talking about playing shows in bands. I think we also talk about girls at shows and stuff too. I go home to play guitar and have some beer. 

I'm playing guitar in my room, while waiting for my friend to not be hungover. I start reading this book after talking to my girlfriend, and she tells me she's at the bar. She says she wants an open relationship because she can't handle not having her physical needs met. I tell her I don't want to hear about it. As I start reading the book, I realize I'm reading about her at the bar. 

In the book, this guy and his friend start talking to her and this other girl. They're in a band and he starts hitting on her, but she tells him she has a boyfriend. He doesn't care. This is when she calls me. The four of them go back to have an orgy, but she goes and hooks up with the one guy in another room alone. There are more pages in the chapter that detail the whole act, but I skip to the end of the chapter. At the end she regrets doing it and sees the guys flaws and tells him to fuck off and says that she doesn't want to have an open relationship. Then she goes to call me to tell me what happened and that she doesn't want an open relationship. I put close the book as the phone rings. It's her. I answer it and then I wake up.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Here is a really badass dream I had which was a mix of Breaking Bad, The Walking Dead, and Game of Thrones. Probably the most exciting dream I've had in a while. 

Show references ahead in the spoilers:
Breaking Bad:


* *





In Breaking Bad there is a scene where his wife, Skylar asks Walt if he is in danger, to which he replies, I AM THE DANGER. Later, when his DEA brother in law discovers Walt has been making the meth, he tries to confront him but Walt says, "I suggest you tread lightly." 

Also in the show is the recurring theme of swimming pools, not being a place of fun and leisure but one of impending doom. 






The Walking Dead:

* *






The main character Rick Grimes carries a revolver and uses it to kill zombies. When they rescue the rest of the group from Terminus, he yells, "we fight to the fences!" There is also a scene where the farm gets overrun and there is a horde of zombies and total chaos everywhere. 





Game of Thrones. 


* *






Before the Battle of Blackwater and the seige of King's Landing, Bron and The Hound are drinking in a tavern with several Lannister soldiers and prostitutes preparing for a brutal battle and death. When the battle is about to happen, it is signaled by the tolling of bells. 

When the Nights Watch is preparing for the seige of Castle Black, their leader gives them a rousing speech about how they won't be defeated. He yells, "Tonight, we fight!" Later, when they are losing the battle, Jon Snow comes in to reinvigorate the troops to win. When the battle is to happen, it is signaled by the blowing of a horn. 








In the dream I'm at a hotel with my friends. I'm swimming in the pool, but I'm pissed off and just doing laps and I have a general sense of uneasiness as my friends are not swimming, just sitting at the tables waiting for me to come out. I come out, dry off, and we go to the cafeteria/resturaunt to have a meal. Everyone is staring at us since they are all older and we look like a bunch of young hooligans or something. It's very tense and my friends are not comfortable being there. I go to sit down but my chair falls over which pisses me off and I start smashing it really loudly against the ground before sitting down. 

My friends say that they think we should leave because we're in danger. I tell them "I AM THE DANGER." The waitress comes over to ask us to leave, but I'm already eating my cereal. I tell her, "If you want me to leave, you're going to have to get the manager to come down here and make me leave. And if you do that, I suggest you tread lightly." She looks at me terrified, then walks off, probably to go find the manager. I finish the cereal and we leave.

We go to this room that's basically a giant trailer hooked up to the room where all of these people are drinking and partying. I realize that it's a zombie apocalypse and that we're all holed up in the hotel waiting for his giant horde of zombies to come and attack. They're supposed to hit around midnight. 

There's all of these girls around, kissing on us and some people are getting drunk, some are smoking weed or doing coke, some are cleaning guns. I refuse both drink and girls because I tell them I want to be sharp for the attack. My friend hands me a revolver and says good luck. 

Close to midnight, there is a loud ominous siren signaling the zombies are approaching. Everyone gets up and starts loading their guns. The guy who;s trailer it is gives us a rousing speech and says "Tonight, we fight!" Then he opens the door to the trailer and we all run out to a giant horde of zombies. 

We start shooting, but there's too many of them. Some don't even make out out of the trailer. the hotel is quickly overrun and we realize we are outnumbered. There is chaos and all around me my friends and people are dying and getting killed by the zombies. I regroup some of my friends and tell them "We fight to the fences!" Then I light off a giant firework which is a giant red white and blue American Flag firework that lights up the whole battle field. This reinvigorates everyone and we start fighting our way to the perimeter. 

Then I wake up.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Oops. Double post!?


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

I always have very vivid, story-like dreams, that usually have some kind of moral and/or hidden wisdom. They're normally fairly symbolic.

Growing up, I would tell my family about my dreams, and they would tell me that I needed to make a movie or book based off them.

"Write a book, already!" They'd say.

My dad in particular was always really surprised/incredulous at how long and complete they were. I think my dad had fragmented dreams that seemed meaningless to him.

Some dreams could take 15 minutes or more to tell.

I could take on any perspective-- I might be an observer, watching characters acting out the story. I might be one of the characters. I could be animal, mineral, or vegetable. I could switch perspectives. I've had lucid dreams, and I have 'astral projected', which is really just a more vivid kind of lucid dream, I think. Very real.

If you'd like to learn more, check out my Dream interpretation thread in the ENTP sub-forum. :kitteh:

Some examples of my dreams:

*The Glass Jar
*
* *




_I dreamed last night that I had a large, fine-mesh net, and I was with a friend of mine who was next to me. Wasn't an actual friend, just one of those 'dream friends', y'know?

Anyway... So I'm swishing this net in the air, and suddenly it meets resistance. I start seeing a glowing ball or light in the net, and I keep swishing until there's a fairy sitting at the bottom, looking up at me, with long, bright fire engine red hair.

So, I let her go, and we become buddies, because I'm sure she's rather used to people trying to catch her, and might've expected that I'd try to keep her. 

My other friend, who suddenly seems to be a fairy as well, flies off ahead of us and I start running to try and catch up. My new fairy friend tells me-- ''No, don't go that way. She doesn't see the killer bees.''

So, I avoid being stung to death, but my friend is taken back to something like a hospital, I suppose, put into a little glass box, which reminds me of a jar.

And then I tell my new fairy friend about how, when I was a kid, I used to catch bugs in jars, but then I threw away that notion, because they would die after a few days. It was more pleasant to see them living, and doing the things they were naturally meant to do, even if that meant I couldn't take them out to look at them, and have these 'little friends' with me, wherever I went.

And she asked me, ''What did you throw away?'' It was suddenly a very meaningful question.

And I said, almost as if I were bull-shitting in class, while she joined me for the last half of the sentence, ''Well, you've gotta throw away the ignorance of the glass jar.''_




*The Melodic Soul
*
* *




_
I dreamt that there were these alien-zombie-like monsters beginning to invade a rural area, which was so small that it couldn't even be called a town. And there was a group of people I was observing in the dream (I wasn't personally in the dream myself, but bounced around between perspectives).

In particular, there was a group of 3 jocks, with shotguns/rifles, who loved to go hunting. They were standing on the roof during the invasion, and took pot shots, cheering and laughing. 

There was a 4-year-old girl, very innocent, sweet, and bright, who lived with her too-young-to-be-an-over-protective mother. 

There was a couple of newly weds, and the man had taken upon the role of leader in the ragtag team. He, too, reluctantly took up a rifle-- He didn't feel right about shooting these things, but he wanted to protect his family-- In particular, the young child, the mother, and his wife.

A few days pass, as they're holed up in their little barricade, and on one particular day, everything seems to happen at once. The child gets out of the barricade, and walks, smiling, to meet the alien-zombies, because she has insisted that they 'look nice'.

She's about to touch one, floating and menacing, all tentacle and zombie-like, when her mother comes running top-speed towards her, and screaming.

The husband (not of the mother) runs after, with a gun, and he gets to the child first. He shoots the alien-thing in the face, about 2 feet away, and the mother takes the child (lol, I wrote 'alien' first) and runs. The jocks are still on the roof shooting and having a 'grand ol' time', and the wife comes running wildly to her husband.

When she gets to him, lying on the ground, he touches her face and tells her that anyone who has killed an alien-zombie has to stay behind, and die. And that she, the mother and child, need to go. Now.

She refuses to leave him, sobbing wretchedly, and one of the alien thingies floats up to her, waves a tentacled arm, and she's suddenly outside of the fence to the compound with the mother and child.

IT DOESN'T END THERE. :laughing:

The wife tries to go back, but the mother holds her and tries to comfort her, telling her that she shouldn't let the loss of her husband be in vain. After a long time of struggling, the wife finally concedes hollowly. They end up walking for a long time, and getting lost in the woods. The wife is stricken by grief. It's night time and they build a fire.

When everyone is asleep, the wife wanders out alone, drawn to her feeling of loss and longing to be with her husband again. She hears a song, or something, and gets it into her head that his essence has been trapped within music (Music they listened to together, I think?), and she has to find the music that will allow her to experience time with him again. She cares for nothing else, except the feeling of being with him.

Suddenly, she comes across some kind of a strange town/city, where a castle was recently erected. I'm guessing the alien/zombie invasion had been happening for a year or so.

Anyway, the King is coming with a bunch of 'guards', down the forest path towards the wife. She hides in the trees, but finds that within the branches, it's furnished like a room, where wall and tree become integrated into a fanciful artistic awesomeness. Against the wall, one of those automatic pianos with one of those cards with holes inside that play a tune, and she rushes over to start to play it, driven by her desperate desire to feel her husband again.

The song plays, eerie and sweet, and of course, she feels 'his essence' in the song. All glowy, and blue, and she sees memories of his smile, or something, and she's pretty much set for life, prepared to spend the rest of her crazy days listening to the song over and over again. Before she can even finish it the first time, though, the King has her seized, and pulled away, screaming and crying, from the piano. The piano is locked away, and so is she. I get the sense that she is to marry the King, or she'll never get to the piano, or any other piano, within the strange compound. 

Before she was pulled away from the piano, she heard her husband's voice in her mind, telling her that she has to find the complete sequence of the song, as pieces of his essence are scattered within them. If she can do this, she believes that she'll be able to re-materialize his soul, and even bring him back to life somehow._




*The River*

* *





_
This was the story of a man and woman who lived on the Nile, in a sandstone mansion, given to them by the man's parents as a wedding gift. They were also given two guard-hippos which slept in the reeds in the river beside their home.

After their wedding, they stood looking out through the glass doors of their balcony, holding each other as they stood, like a King and Queen overlooking their Kingdom. I think the woman was wearing a simple white dress. The man, I do not recall, but could have been similarly dressed. Suddenly, they saw men in crocodile masks emerging from the Nile's reeds. Strangely, they looked more like crocodile-faces with men's bodies, in loin cloths.

Silent as snakes, these crocodile men hopped on the hippo's backs and sliced their throats in twine with snake-shaped kris (A type of long dagger), leaving the hippos behind them. Their presence seemed to be expected by the couple, who both went down the stairs and emerged through the back entrance. 

The man stood in front of his new bride, and commanded them to take him instead. There were five of the crocodile men-- two took the man, and three went to take the woman. The couple reached for each other dramatically (Like that painting of God and man reaching for each other), the woman struggling and screaming, but futilely... 

For the man was pulled into the Nile with the two crocodile men, while the woman was taken inside.

My perspective at that point followed the man into the Nile, as he waded along waist-deep with the two crocodilemen, being taken far away from his new home. 

Suddenly, one of them finally spoke. ''Make a wish.'' He commanded. The man refused. ''Choose!'' Thecrocodile man's voice bellowed, echoing.

He obliged, though silently, closing his eyes and wishing for the crocodile men to be gone. And gone they were-- Yet he was ushered further by the current of the river, and though he fought it, he could only continue.

After some time, he came to a fork in the river. By this time, there was forests which climbed along the side of the river, making it impossible to climb out. Among the trees, on each fork, there were glowing white words hanging in the air.

On the left fork in the trees, it read, ''Whirlpools...'' And on the right fork in the trees, the floating letters read, ''Shallow, but gets deep.''

The man's problem at this point was that he was a terrible swimmer, and he had been wading waist deep at this time. The river ushered him forward until he was in the middle of the fork, and he had to choose. He looked to the left, and saw threatening, gigantic whirlpools. On the right, he saw calm, still water.

He chose the right fork. 

My perspective then goes back to the woman at the sandstone mansion, sitting in her living room with the threecrocodile men, who say nothing. But, suddenly, the doorbell rings. The woman looks up at the 'leader' crocodileman, who is standing by a wall adjacent to her. He says, ''Answer it.''

She stands obediently, and goes to the door. She opens it, and standing there... Is a young man who looks like Rufio from the movie Hook, only instead of red, his hair and costume is woven with purple of the same colour value.

Anyway, he asks her how she's been doing, and demands to know what happened to her... That he, and her family hadn't heard from her since the wedding, and it was as if she had cut off from all of her family and friends to be with her husband. It turns out this young man was an ex-boyfriend.

The perspective turns back to her husband, who has climbed up onto an underwater island in the river, now in ankle-deep water. As he walks, as 'the river fork' promised, it began to get deeper, and deeper. He was waist deep again, then he was up to his neck, and then the floor deserted him and he could no longer touch the bottom. He was flailing in the water, since he couldn't swim. He grasped at the long grass along the shore to keep himself up as he moved along the river.

Soon, there was another fork in the river. The left side, to the west, floating white letters again... They read, ''Reality.'' And to the east, the right, ''Dreams.''

He knew the reality was that he would be lost to his wife forever, as the river had taken him too far. He moved towards the 'dreams' fork.

Back to the bride's perspective. She is sitting in the livingroom again, when suddenly, the leader stands from his seat on a chair across from her, as if being told to take action. He looks into her eyes, and she bolts to her feet, frightened instinctively, knowing that this was wrong.

''Sleep...'' He says simply. She tries to look away from his eyes, but they bore into her, even as she turns her head to face downwards and to the left, she begins to feel dizzy. She is frantic-- She might die! She might never see her lover again. ''Sleep!'' The crocodile man commands. 

She falls to the ground, asleep.

Her husband has come to a tropical shore, to a fire pit, the fire ablaze. It is warm and comforting, and he finds that he is falling asleep. A dream cloud opens above his head, and back at his sandstone mansion, his wife's does as well. The dreams merge into one.

The dream fades to black, and the crocodile's voice booms in my head, ''All you will ever be, is in love.'' 

I awaken at that point, in shock, frightened, and strangely feeling a mingle of awe and horror. Those last words carried a final, condemning note to them.

Of course, I wrote down every detail of the dream upon waking._


----------



## BornToBeMild (Feb 19, 2015)

Word Dispenser said:


> I always have very vivid, story-like dreams, that usually have some kind of moral and/or hidden wisdom. They're normally fairly symbolic.
> 
> Growing up, I would tell my family about my dreams, and they would tell me that I needed to make a movie or book based off them.
> 
> ...


One of my recent lucid dreams involved me only as an observer rather than participating, like watching a movie. I'm still trying to work out what I was being shown. The astral projection/OBE/lucid dream differentiation still confuses me but I agree about the realism.


----------



## Royolis (Feb 22, 2015)

My dreams make absolutely no sense. Like one had Charlie Sheen, the bugs from the Little Miss Spider show, a girl from Jimmy Neutron, my brother, and black holes. Another one was a spin off of Wizard of Oz called something really stupid like Why Won't Sunny Forest Shine? or something like that.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

I rarely remember my dreams. When I do, they're usually of mundane things. Not sure what that means.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

I've been binge-watching this ghost show lately and no surprise I had a dream yesterday where I was hunting for ghosts in a college campus and a restaurant there. So in real life I don't like to eat in public, and avoid places like public restaurants. In the dream it was no different. I awkwardly go over and try to talk to a waitress about the haunting in the hotel with me filming her, but she says she can't talk about it. Then I go over to the front counter of what is now a hotel where the restaurant is and ask the person there about my crew who I lost contact with and this was me trying to find them..including talking to the waitress on my way to gather more material. So I get the room # and head there. Now suddenly the room turns into a haunted witch house and I see my crew has been chopped to pieces and in a box. I start screaming my guts out and get out of the house and can see shadows moving through the windows of the house..house is very washed out teal colored made of wood..it was raining and there was a depressing feeling all over the place. 

Cliffs-
Don't watch scary shows b4 bed.


----------



## BornToBeMild (Feb 19, 2015)

You will dream about things you're thinking about during the day and just before falling asleep. But closer to the end of you're sleep cycle before getting up in the morning you are likely to have more meaningful dreams. You're subconscious is trying to give you information all the time, you just have to open up the communication.


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 1, 2015)

5w6 or (rarely) 6w5.

My dreams vary but are usually nightmare-ish and I guess I've had recognitive dreams here and there (if you believe in that sort of thing).
They're often dark (literally, the lighting looks dim), gore filled and chaotic.
Odd since I'm pretty placid.


----------



## Remcy (Dec 19, 2011)

Grandiose, or... just really weird. Like Usain Bolt having a sex marathon and drinking motor oil to fuel himself.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

One of the latest dreams (that I can remember) had my SO visiting, and then being dragged to hell while I wasn't paying attention. Whoops.


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

A few dreams recorded a couple of years ago that pretty much give me the gist of what my dreams consist of:

July 2013



> True blood dream. Sookie doesn't want me near her, but still cares for me. She seems to be sick and I can see her thoughts/emotions. A vampire is running and I push it out of the way. While sookie is sick, I get mad and leave, she tells bill that I'm going to die but I see her vision. Im about to use my powers to rip the house apart and then I wake up


November 2012:



> The dream itself was weird, there was three sections of people kidnapped. The first section was a girl close to me either my sister or Mariah, or a different girl altogether who meant a lot to me. I think we're in northern Rhode island, and this girl who is close to me is kidnapped and tortured. I tend to save her, but then a few days later my mother and step dad are kidnapped and tortured by the same person. From this moment I know this is a game between the torturer and I. I finally set them free, and it comes down to he and I. He starts to play mind games with me and some how gets me down in a chair and starts torturing me cutting me. I notice we are in an abandoned building and a few buildings down there are cops and commotion. I use this time as my escape route, I knock him over and out and run towards the police, blending in with the crowd. Now before I knocked him out I remember him explaining that he himself is a cop. Somehow we are at the police department in a line after driving there and they make me take some new test. I hand it in and the torturer is there behind me, he starts saying I'm crazy. Then asks me if I why I didnt use the whole test (which is something with a lot of chemical liquids. I took the rest and forced it down his throat, and was going to kick his head to snap his neck because I had it through a chair, I decided otherwise and kept him alive. Then I woke up.


October 2012 (1 out of many dreams recorded this month)



> I'm hanging out with some people somewhere but forgot where, somewhere in the city. Then my two friends a guy and a girl, I'm assuming the girl I was very close to maybe my girlfriend, and I are working on a car or train. This other guy comes down and I see him with a gun in his hand, he's from earlier in the dream, like an assassin. He starts to shoot the girl, while he is shooting her I run, then he shoots the guy. I'm still running, he starts to shoot at me but misses, there's a Train coming which separates us but it crashes. I think he may be dead because of the crash so I go through the train and find a military base. They take me in and tell me to go in the other room and wait. Some girl brings me an outfit and a body bag, and I realize its the guy. I'm trapped in the room, but its close corners so I have an advantage to fight. We start fighting and I get ahold of the gun, miss the first shot due to the adrenaline running, and he starts running at me so I shoot again, this time the bullet penetrating his heart. I tell the military people what happened and they said they didn't even a gun shot only some people heard a noise but didn't know what it was.
> 
> Investigators come in and try to decide if it was a murder or self defense. Some think its a murder but I prove its self defense by explaining it. Later on I'm hanging out with allissa and her sister Ashley but she doesn't look like Ashley. Ashley explains how she friends with Ashley Garcia and says Yea i know shes friends with Mariah. We go on to discuss it and Allissa is there with us talking about it.
> 
> There were some secret ancient things in there I can't fully remember but I still try.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

My dream is quite lucid. I once dreamed of flying into my future home where I am currently living now. Yet, during the time when the dream was conceived, I had not yet the opportunity to visit my new home. Hence, when I finally did moved in, it felt like dejavu.


----------



## username123 (May 21, 2013)

My dreams are really vivid and usually really stressful. Like last night part of a dream was that I was a child, and two other children and I were forced to hang ourselves in my dining room doorway and stay there for days. For the past couple years I've had recurring dreams where I'm in a bad part of the city and am being followed. I go into a convenience store where the cashier is a grubby man who sketches me out. I sneak through the aisles looking over my shoulders, but I can't decide what to buy because I'm too preoccupied with my safety. And none of the food is appetizing or it's expired and moldy. I end up leaving with nothing, and race home with the feeling that I'm being chased by someone who wants to kill me. I can't get into my apartment, but when I finally do, I find that I've had roommates, but they've just moved out, and I'm sad and all alone. The city is also recurring in my dream. It's so strange. At this point, I have an entire version of the city in my head that doesn't match up with how it really is. There's a huge train station with a couple of bakery/coffee places. There are subway lines, an airport, a huge bridge that goes over a harbor and into the city, restaurants, a river, a Lord & Taylor (that I shop at a lot in my dreams haha), a hotel with a pool outside, a library, an office where I interned (in a dream), a river walk, an outdoor plaza place, a dining and residence hall... Nothing ever changes places or setup. It's reeally weird but really cool.


----------



## CrudeAsAButton (Feb 18, 2015)

4w5-9-5, so/sx

My dreams consistently have tidal waves which I read is indicative of feeling overwhelmed, although I don't often feel overwhelmed. Mostly I struggle with inaction, waiting for the right "mood" to strike. So if I get overwhelmed about anything it's my own feelings of impotence because I just can't seem to kick myself into gear. 

I often have zombie dreams, too. I've read that chase dreams signify avoidance of real life problems, which could be pretty true considering how strong the 9 in my tritype is. 

Also, I pretty much exclusively have nightmares. The other night I dreamt my dad died in a car accident. Each consecutive dream, though of unrelated content to the initial car accident dream, I would remember my dad died and start crying.


----------



## CrudeAsAButton (Feb 18, 2015)

That is such a 6 dream I laughed out loud while reading it.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

I had a dream last night that my parents had two daughters: me, who was their adopted daughter, and a little girl who was their own daughter. They were going on a trip across the mountains, and they left the little girl behind, so I had to take her across the mountains myself. At the destination, they sent the little girl to a dance class for the entire duration of the trip, while I stayed with them. I was appalled when I found out, and I imagined the little girl dancing the entire time, exhausted and resentful. And I told them "And she's supposed to walk back across the mountains after being totally exhausted from all the dancing?" 

Then I spotted a tornado very nearby, heading toward us. We ran out, searching for our car but my parents could not find the car. We spotted two more tornadoes nearby. We looked all over the place. I worried that the little girl would be in danger too, and that as soon as we found the car, I would have to get my parents to go and get the girl because I knew they'd just forget about her if I didn't say anything. 

I think the meaning of the dream isn't actual neglect but my fears of being unsupported. It's like I'm always having to take care of myself on my own because I don't believe my needs would be understood and supported.


----------



## periwinklepromise (Jan 26, 2015)

I don't normally remember my dreams, but I have been for the last couple weeks.

They're giant dream marathons - I'll have three dreams a night, back-to-back (it seems, once I wake up), and several nights in a row will cover the same theme. The first session, I finally realized, focused on personal sacrifice. I literally died for someone in a dream. And the dream fucking continued. It really messed with my head. The second session is ongoing. But I think it might be about overthrowing tyranny. Three dreams last night, all of them were about that. 

Sacrificing myself for the chosen few, and justice for all. 

Sounds 8 enough to me.


----------



## Buttahfly (Jul 30, 2013)

> What is your e-type and instincts?


5w4 Sx/So



> What are your dreams like?


Usually I dream about meeting someone I find magically attractive (it can be my boyfriend, someone from the past or someone unknown). We are doing something (hanging out with friends, running away from a mental hospital with others, going back home from school, anything I can relate to in any way) and then we stop caring about the other people around us and very slowly get closer and closer. Sometimes it's just kissing, sometimes it's just cuddling, sometimes more. Usually I wake up before we would have sex. 

When something is really bothering me my dreams can be around that topic or at least express it in some way. The dreams are usually dark, but I have a hard time remembering one at the moment. It can contain blood, torture, murder, running away from something horrible and getting caught... usually something that makes me feel extremly scared. 



> Any repeating themes? Which ones stick with you the most?


Well, repeating themes are special bonds and fear.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

I had a rather disturbing dream last night. I was in my old house and there were a bunch of cats in the house, and a bunch more on the deck outside. I wanted to take in some of the cats from the deck, but then I discovered some of them were kind of demonic and would growl when I tried to pet them. I quickly went back inside and found that some of the cats I took in were also demonic, and I knew they would infect the other cats inside if I kept them there. So I tried to find the demonic cats I'd taken in and put them back outside as fast as possible (E9 internal balancing, keeping the bad things out). To my dismay, I found that they'd infected one of my original cats (my parents have three cats and this was one of them, most of the other cats inside were random cats I'd collected in the dream). This made me very sad and I didn't want to lose that cat but I couldn't keep her inside either, so I put her in a kennel on the deck (E9 loss/separation).


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

Probably the most common theme that pops up in my dreams is the kind in which I'm protecting some animal harm. They animal may be realist or fantastical/chimerical. Either way the focus is on my protecting it from some threat.

Some other common themes in my dreams:

Witnessing or sensing the presence of ghosts.
Witnessing the end of the world (could be an object striking the earth, or the sun going out,...things of that nature.) 
Me forgetting something important, or making some other embarrassing mistake.
A sense of falling.
A loved one dying.

Occasionally I experience sleep paralysis, but not too often.

All of my dreams stick with me, haunting, coloring my waking consciousness for the rest of the day. The only exception would be the falling dreams, whose effects on me are short-lived.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

My dreams are beautiful and sad. The atmosphere is usually dark and quiet with an air that is melonchol, lonely and hopeful.

I frequently dream of lotus flowers and the number nine.

Reaccuring themes are continuing to fight to exauhstion for a world I don't belong in. I don't want to do it anymore, I want to give up but I can't because if I don't no one else will.

I also dream a lot about time paradoxes. In one dream the person I had been fighting was me in the future. I had grown tired of fighting for a world that didn't care about, so I turned on it.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

I rarely remember my dreams


----------



## JusticeBreaker (Apr 29, 2015)

Animal said:


> What is your e-type and instincts?


I'm 7w8 sx/so.



Animal said:


> What are your dreams like?
> 
> Any repeating themes? Which ones stick with you the most?


I don't usually remember my dreams, but when i do, they rock!
Now, usual themes are landscapes, people, nature and open air.

My bad memory can remember 4 dreams. I'l now try to resume them in cronological order: (In a story-telling way, in order for it to be more fun:tongue: ) 
Dream 1: The LSD house

* *






Me said:


> Dreamd this one when i was a child, like 4yo or so.
> Don't remember much of it, but i was in a house that looked like mine, but wasn't actually mine. I was walking in a maze-like hallway with faces on the walls; but not human faces, more like eyes and a mouth. A mouth that was as dark as Vantablack and pitless like a blackhole.
> The faces appeared agressive, with mad expressions as i walked by. I can't quite remember if they were talking-or if they could for that matter- but that's not all. The biggest detail i can recall was my own vision, which changed colors. To describe it best, i'd say it was like looking trought color lens. Everything looked purple (They were different hues for me to distinguish betweem things, but always on the purple spectrum) then green, then blue, then red and so on. But it wasn't really a colorful party as the color were always darkened and there wasn't bright colors like yellow or light-blue. I eventually wake up agitated.
> 
> To me, it always looked like this scene i was afraid of of the movie Dumbo(https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wR8FL_2gwI)





Dream 2: War on the city

* *






Me said:


> This one was a recurrent dream i had while around ~10yo.
> In the beginning i was running through a city practically destroyed, with things burning and grey scapelands. Pretty much your typical war-movie scene. Then i get to somekind of camp with dark-green tents (Again, typical military tent). Inside were my classmates, all with the same military clothes i was wearing. Close to there, was a big fire from when a giant robot-like thing would emerge. At this point, we're all kind of desesperate and looking at it, when suddenly a big sound followed by a blinding white-light appears (Probably a bomb) and i wake up.
> This one was a recurrent dream, and i had it for like 2 weeks. It was amusing





Dream 3: The girl and the city

* *






Me said:


> This one i had around 2010. As you probably DON'T know, my city- San Rafael- is close to a mountain system called Los Andes.
> The dreams starts with me and a girl, close to the mountains in turistic place when you can park your car and enjoy the view. So, we where there (can't remember if we were holding hands) enjoying the landscape. It was at night, but wasn't so cold and the sky was dark-blue. All starts shined bright, like diamonds, while i watched her beautiful appearance. She (probably) had long hair that shined underline the moonlight. Don't remember how we get there, but it was a very gorgeous moment.
> Then, i knew something was wrong (probably i knew i needed to wake up), i rapidly looked at her to confirm the situation. She was smiling at me, in a very melancholic way, as if she was telling me "goodbye". I, teary eyed, raised my hand at her in the hope that she would grab it.
> Then, i wake up. I remeber writing the dream in a paper, but can't remember where i put it





Dream 4: Eternity in a moment

* *






Me said:


> This is, by now, my favorite dream. It was this year.
> I can't remember much of it, but all the colors were in a sepia-like brown, as if it was twilight. A nice-feeling breeze runned through the air in a playful manner. I was resting my head in the knees of a girl, under a tree. Rays of light danced across the brenches highlighting particles of dust, making them shine in gold while they slipped through the wind. The girl was wearing a one-piece, white dress with a straw hat. Her long hair, caressed by the moving air, appeared to be weaved with light. It seemed time wasn't moving, or so i was hoping.
> Then, again, i feeled it was time to wake up. While standing up, she hugged me from the back and spouted a clear "All i want, is for your to be happy". A bit strange, since english isn't my native languange.
> 
> For the rest of the day-no, the week, i wear a stupid grin in the face~♪. She reminded me a lot of Fuwa Aika from manga "Blast of Tempest"





I'll be posting the interesting dreams i have from now on here~


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Had a disturbing dream this night. Lets see if I can describe it...

Sci-Fi like setting. Might have been inspired by something I watched yesterday, but it wasn't really about that. So they're on some kind of... ship? Not sure. Anyway, a young man and woman are talking, and they have some feelings of affection between them. The man looks human while the woman might have had blue skin. Meanwhile, there's this corridor where they send robots when they make some mistake. Not sure where it leads, but don't think it matters much. Anyway, the man is asked to go somewhere else, I think he has some authority or related to someone with it anyway, so he goes into another corridor. While he's doing that, the blue woman must have done some mistake because she's told to go inside the first corridor. She tries to protest (and there might be some hope that the man might return again in time to help her), but she doesn't have any choice (doesn't try to run away either). So she goes into the corridor where she's being sprayed with some acid that causes her to melt. She does stay alive for some time, though, even when most of her are melted (so only her head and shoulders remain), and she tries to call for help, but of course no one comes to help her.

And at this point I think I woke up.


----------



## aquasoul (Aug 31, 2015)

4w3 sx/so 
My dreams aren't necessarily boring but don't tend to reach out into the absurd. I dream about regular life mostly, my anxieties come out when I dream but not in a way that is anxiety inducing. I've read about common dreams but I seem to never have any of them eg. falling, teeth, chasing. I have only had 3 nightmares in my life all when I was 10>. My dreams play out mostly like a subtle film with occasional fantasy elements, mostly in landscape.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

6w7 2w1 8w9

Repeating dreams/themes. I've almost always been in some sort of chase (me being the victim) and being hunted down and eventually killed (wake up before death), or another scenario that leads to my death. Sometimes as simple as just walking along a calm beach towards a man standing in the water, knowing that I will die, then just letting him hold me under until I wake up.

Generally I always have a sense of panic at the start and then the journey towards acceptance. Sometimes I will fight back, sometimes I will run away, but the end is usually the same.

Either that. Or sex. All the sex. Pretty basic.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

2w3 (not 100% sure on tritype and instincts)

Most of my dreams seem to take place indoors, in very interesting cities (they are mostly either cities made of glass or else looking like a giant Angkor Wat/wasp's nest/Pueblo type thing), but they are all covered in a dome of some sort; there is no sky in my dreams really, which is interesting to me. Usually there are fairly distinct plot-lines, I am usually myself or shifting in and out of place with a fictional character. Sometimes people from my life turn up. I don't think my family ever does, really, but my friends and acquaintances will.

There's some common themes in my dreams which seem to represent things:

~I will often have a basket of kittens which will get dropped somewhere and I will have to find them. Usually, I will find all but one of the kittens and then wake up; once, I found all the kittens, which seemed to be a very good sign.

~I will sometimes have dreams that I am lost; once or twice I have gone down a certain street, and, when I knock on the door, find someone I know (or have heard of) who is dead, and I realize I've stumbled across the street of the dead. I usually leave it to try to tell someone, but then I cannot find it again.

~Sometimes I find a skeleton of myself. For instance, once I was visiting a castle and going on a walk through the grounds and then I saw a skeleton of some children playing in a tree and a little plaque explaining who they were. Very creepy. NOT a good sign really.

~Sometimes I have dreams that I go out walking at night, but no one can see me and it is very safe and peaceful. However, sometimes that changes and the version of my city that I see in my dreams is simply littered with gunmen and gangs and serial killers with yaks. Which mostly causes me a great deal of annoyance to the point of nausea.

Once I had a dream that I was going to a brick academy and was standing outside the school, with my viola, but I had missed the last bus home. A very handsome blond man came up to me and started talking to me; he told me about how he was a prince and his older brother was dying of an illness and how he was torn between sorrow and a feeling of jealousy; he was tired of playing second fiddle. Then, he left and asked me if I needed a ride into the city, but I told him I was waiting for someone. He left, and I changed my mind and got really sad that I wasn't ever going to see him again, and chased after him, but I lost sight of him when we reached the escalator that leads into the city.

(Side note: I found a college that looks _exactly_ like the school in my dream)

Anyways, several years later I had another dream that I was being chased by pop singer Filip Kirkorov 
* *




tell me he's not terrifying









 and I got lost in the city; then I went into a little shop that sold purses and knives, the way shops do. I was a little nervous because I recognized this shop from another dream, where it had been run by a serial killer, but this time -behind the counter- was the blond man! I was very happy to see him, obviously, and I think we were going to get married or something, but then he had to kill a pig to prove his worth, and the pig ran away and...I don't really remember how it ended up, but I think he disappeared or something.

Another dream which I find amusing: I was Elizabeth Darcy, newly married, and me and my husband went to my home 'castle' (actually it was the Indian ruin Wupatki in Arizona) and I was gave a ball there for Very Important Social Reasons but then two of the guests we'd invited turned into giant scorpions and started mating in the courtyard.

It was _so humiliating._ Party was a total disaster.


----------

